# Undergraduate film schools



## Imbroglio (Dec 4, 2002)

Im a junior who wants to go straight to film once I graduate high school.  Could you tell me what are colleges which offer film courses for undergrads.

Huh?
Want you wont?


----------



## Imbroglio (Dec 4, 2002)

Im a junior who wants to go straight to film once I graduate high school.  Could you tell me what are colleges which offer film courses for undergrads.

Huh?
Want you wont?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2002)

To do that you'd probably have to go to a technical school like Full Sail. (that's the only one I know) Most Film Programs make you go through 2 years of college before they let you take a production film class. (Boston University was that way) 

This isn't a bad thing...it gives you a liberal arts education so you have something to make films about. Besides, you do take many screenwriting and film studies programs before you take a production class your junior year. 

I would recommend going to a college with a film program and volunteering to help senior undergrads and grad students with their films as PAs etc. That would give you good film experience plus a "regular" college education as well.

If you want to take a crack at film programs right away I would look into NYU's or BU's summer film program for High School students. (other schools may have it but these are the only two that I know) I attended BU's summer film program when I was in High School and I later taught it when I was in college. It is a great program. I'm sure NYU's is just as good or better.

-Chris
Studentfilms.com


----------



## NotaMono (Dec 4, 2002)

I agree completely with Chris' assessment.  I'm sure Tizzy will come on and tell you to grab a  camera and start making movies independently of school, and when he does that, he'll be right as well.  Good advice Tiz!  /infopop/emoticons/icon_smile.gif  Embrace a liberal arts education.  It'll do you good.

Trade schools (Some of which have summer or short term programs) include the New York Film Academy, The Los Angeles Film School, Full Sail and The International Film and Television Workshops Rockport, Maine (Which is by FAR the best of the bunch but may be more for working industry professionals although they do have High School and beginner programs I believe).

Good luck and make the best of wherever you go!


----------



## Hoeks (Dec 5, 2002)

well I am currently enrolled at Long island university C.W.Post. Our film department is very small but we have good equipment and very good teachers. I am first semester freshman and I took a Basic filmmaking class where we shoot with 16 mm film. Here, they try to find a good mix of film classes right from the beginning, and the core curiculum liberal arts classes.

But I guess it is different in the top universities


----------



## TizzyEntertainment (Dec 5, 2002)

Ahh NotaMono, you know me to well.  /infopop/emoticons/icon_smile.gif Just dont wait till film school to start shooting, thats all. I do fully endorse film school however. Full Sail... Im sorry. I just dont recomend going there. It costs alot, and I have literaly never seen a good movie come out of there. Im not trying to bash em. I know a guy who went there, he shot a documentary about the behind the scenes of th 35mm short they were shooting that year. It was obvious upon viewing, why they dont make better stuff. Their program is short, and consists of alot of rich kids who decided yesterday, "Im a film maker". Only one guy directs, the rest, work as crew. 50 others thought they should direct, so they put in the least amount of effort, and do everything to undermine the directors vision. One simple crane move took a 10 hour day to get. Just what I saw. 

   There are many others though. Many community colleges have a film program. The one I attend is great. Plus, schools like North Carolina School of the Arts get you right into film studies. Even a few Universities allow this. (I believe FSU lets you right into there film courses from the first year, but along with other studies.) The best thing to do, is search them out. This site provides a list of film schools. Write them, check out their sites, ask what they require. DONT rush to the first school that opens the door. Make sure its one that will provide you with what YOU need. Good luck.
R. M. McWhorter

And you shall know us by the trail of dead.


----------



## Imbroglio (Dec 13, 2002)

I have film in progress now, Tizzy, but I asked about undergrad filmmaking as in are there film programs(maybe not as hands-on)in some colleges. I don't want to go to trade school, I kinda am looking forward to the whole college life cliche.  Since I live in the MD/DC area I want to go to AFI, though admissions seems impregnable.  I want to attend college two years and transfer to AFI,a college with a undergrad film program would just be nice.

Life is a Disease...Im the cure...


----------



## NotaMono (Dec 13, 2002)

I can't tell if you're aware of this or not but AFI is not an undergraduate institution.  They only offer a masters degree and do not accept transfers from other programs as far as I know.  I don't know why living in DC/Maryland makes it that much more appealing to you as AFI is located in Hollywood which is not as glamorous as it once was (I know, I live there).

Admissions is indeed tough there.  I have friends at NYU, CalArts, USC and a bunch of other good MFA programs that got Heismaned by AFI.  I'm applying there myself for next fall but am not particularly optimistic (Even if I get in I have no idea how to pay for it).

If AFI is at the top of your list though you should definately get an undergrad degree in film.  USC's MFA program wants greenies with interesting backgrounds while AFI wants people that are already semi-professional or just plain professional (I know one guy there who's been IATSE for a couple of years already).

Good luck!  If all goes well maybe I'll see ya there  /infopop/emoticons/icon_wink.gif


----------



## Imbroglio (Dec 17, 2002)

AWW Man.  I was under the impression there was an AFI in DC because of cinema.com.  I know its not a undergrad institute...well,back to the drawing board...

Life is a Disease...Im the cure...


----------



## NotaMono (Dec 17, 2002)

You may be thinking about some of AFI's film workshops in Maryland.

http://www.afi.com/education/montgomery.asp

These are not degree programs.  I think they are sort of like short trade school workshops (With a more respected name on the cirtificate).  I could be wrong though.  To my understanding they accept any and everyone who will pay them for the service.  Keep in mind, when AFI whips out their list 'O Academy Award winners, they all come from the conservatory in Hollywood and not from their extension style programs.

-Good luck!
Nota "Admittedly wants to be on the list" Mono


----------

